# What Is This Trike



## Holli (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi, can anyone tell me what type of trike this is? The body frame is different than others, and it only has four spokes? It is all aluminum and has remnants of red paint. Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks like this is either an Anthony Bros. or Angeles Convert-O-Trike. The two companies are merged now per the tricyclefetish website - www.tricyclefetish.com

Dave


----------



## Holli (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE Holli!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 28, 2016)

It's a Convert-o-bike. Pretty cool.


----------



## acurint (Oct 17, 2016)

Are you interested in selling it?  Thanks.


----------

